# Does anyone like Vintage equipment & appliances?



## Leolady (Apr 30, 2008)

I do.

I am going for a vintage look in my kitchen including large and small appliances and cookware.

Does anybody else feel this nostalgic urge?


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 30, 2008)

I love vintage kitchen stuff! It is a easy and fairly cheap thing to collect. I particularly like old pyrex and corning ware and cast iron. I also have a some great old carbon steel knives and some nice big old farberware pots. I recently had to bulid a kitchen from scratch on a limited budget so I started shopping flea markets and thrift stores and found myself collecting... it is sort of a disaster because I have nowhere to put alot of the stuff right now.

I cant wait to get my kitchen renovated so I can get it all out on display. I dont go for anything too mint becuause I dont want to be afraid to use it.... 

Not sure if I will go "vintage" on the kitchen itself. My house is a 19th century workers house that probably orginally had no plumbing and just some wood stoves.  My current kitchen is a early 21st century home depot hack job with cheap vinyl floors and paneling ICK. It is probably 5 years old and falling apart.

One of my neighbors with a similar house did a totally vinatge kitchen appliances cabinets and all it is sweet but I think I will go with modern appliances. There is no original detailing left in my house and the rest of my reno is sort of a rustic modern

I remember my mom kept her awesome 50s stove with the round window and the separate brolier and a griddle between the burners when she redid the kitchen that stove rocked but eventually the oven door broke and we coldnt get it repaierd so it got replaced with a pseudo commercial GE that is just not the same

I have had my eye on a great old cast iron double sink that is in my aunts old kitchen and they keep talking about removing... I would have to re-enamel though.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 30, 2008)

I love that stuff.  I have a mid 50's Sunbeam mixer from my Mom.  It was missing the milk glass bowls but I found a set on Ebay.  Rachel Ray has a sweet range on her show.  Although I'm not a fan of that pop-up broiler on it.


----------



## Leolady (Apr 30, 2008)

So you like vintage ranges? Here is a photo of the renovated 1960s Crown range I recently bought and should be arriving soon.







And here is a photo of the early 70s era Hobart dishwasher a Hobart repairman is renovating for me.






This is the sink, a church gave to me recently.






Some of the cookware I have collected.






My mixer


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 30, 2008)

That range is AWESOME!  I can't stand all the digital bells and whistle junk on appliances today.  Give me some valves and knobs!  Something I can repair myself.

Looks like a great start so far.


----------



## spryte (Apr 30, 2008)

I MUST have a vintage cookie press!   The new ones just don't work as well.






Mine is like that one.
I have to keep an eye out online to pick up one for each of my kids too!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2008)

A 1953 Model Chambers Range that belonged to my Mother....


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet.... LeoLady your going to have a clutch kitchen!

Your mixer kicks butter!

Love the Copco too I have the skillet in orange (flea market score at $5) and have been eyeing the little dutch ovens on ebay but have put myself on kitchen stuff moratoriam 
unitil I actually do the kitchen.

Ditto Jeeks I'll take knobs over digital any day.

Dont even get me started on cars!


edit to add.... uncle bob.... WOW!


----------



## Leolady (Apr 30, 2008)

I like that kitchen!

It has such a warm cozy feel!  I am gonna take some ideas from it if you don't mind.  And your mom's Chambers range is perfect there.

I forgot to mention I have tons of the old blue flower Corningware, and the Spring Blossom Green Corelle dishes and matching pyrex accessories.

Glad you like my range Jeekins!  I should have it in my hot little hands in a week or so!  It is being delivered from California, and I am in the midwest.


----------



## Leolady (Apr 30, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> Sweet.... LeoLady your going to have a clutch kitchen!
> 
> Your mixer kicks butter!
> edit to add.... uncle bob.... WOW!


 
I am thrilled you like it.  

I wasn't gonna mention it, but I have 2 of them just alike.  The only difference is that the second mixer has miniscule tiny pin pricks in the finish.


----------



## gadzooks (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, Leolady...I've seen that name, and that gorgeous mixer, somewhere else. I also have vintage kitchen...everything. All from thrift stores. Two sets of Revere Limited edition, one copper-clad and the other tri-ply...stainless with copper sandwiched in between. Hobart A9 coffee mill, Revere drip-o-lator, Vita-Mix 3900+ and my newest acquisition, a gently used Hobart N50 from the thrift store (yes, $7.00). They really don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Leolady (May 1, 2008)

$7!

You must be kidding!  You stole that mixer!  Do you like it?

Do you like your Vita Mix 3600?


----------



## Jeekinz (May 1, 2008)

I have an old Oster blender with some faux woodgrain trim and an ice crusher like the one pictured.  Both work perfect, except the lid on the blender is, um....you need a towel when operating.  I did see on Ebay they have replacements though.


----------



## gadzooks (May 1, 2008)

Stole??? $7.00 plus tax...I did give her $8.00 and told her to keep the change. Bowls from eBay, but the beaters were Hobart priced. I think Valiant might have had them for a skosh less. A friend gave me a grain mill, and I picked up a food grinder for it. The older, metal one. I have a boudin recipe. I think I got away for about $260 total. Still not too bad. The machine itself is like new, but a generation or so back. And the 3600 is nice. Probably better than the new ones. No pthalates or Bisphenol A. Definitely better looking, especially if you dig retro. Kinda Flash Gordony. Get the kit to plug off the petcock on the cannister. Else things will grow there. I will be baking this weekend, and am going to compare critically against my ancient but bulletproof K45. It's already points up in the size, weight and price categories.


----------



## Leolady (May 1, 2008)

I still think you got a criminally great deal!  I am so jealous.

I bet you will love to bake with this beauty.  Keep your old K45 around to do light tasks, but let your muscle man do the hard jobs.

I thought you would like the retro styling and power of your VM 3600.  I have an almost identical Vita Mix 4000.  

Long live the VINTAGE!


----------



## DFDureiko (May 6, 2008)

regarding vintage appliances:
I stumbled upon 
automaticwasher.org
collectors of vintage wasing machines.
I remember summer of '76 and completely remodeling my moms kitchen while she was away on vacation. with a Fridgidaire Touch 'N Cook smoothtop range, the backsplash was all electronic touchpads, no knobs anywhere! and a Fridgidaire Refreshment Center Refrigerator, ice, water, and two bevs of your choice in the door. Inside the door where two compartments that held liquid concentrate, like OJ or Zarex that mixed with water and came out of the door.
Friend of mines mother still has her Fridgidaire Crown Imperial Range, circa 1965, same as samantha had in bewitched, the burners pull out like a drawer and the oven is overhead.
Dan


----------



## Corey123 (May 6, 2008)

spryte said:


> I MUST have a vintage cookie press! The new ones just don't work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I had one like this, but I never got the chance to use it and lost it!

Great pics, BTW!!

Yeah, these things can be obtained, but be prepare to fork over big bucks for them.


----------



## Leolady (May 7, 2008)

I have my mother's cookie press.  

She didn't use it much, and I don't either.


----------



## Jcas (May 26, 2008)

I have an electric Sunbeam bistro cooker. Not sure of age, it is a combination deep fryer, with a crock pot insert for slow cooking as well as a steamer for rice or vegies, as well as just an electric saucepan.

Very versatlie and works great ...


----------



## lyndalou (May 26, 2008)

Uncle Bob,
My mother had a chambers range, also. Wish I had it today. I can't see if yours has a well in it. We used to cook things like New England Boiled dinner or Chicken Frickasee (sp?) in it.I loved that stove. Unfortunately, my sister bought my mom's house and didn't like the stove, so she had it broken down and got rid of it. If I had known , I would gladly have taken it.


----------



## justplainbill (May 26, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> A 1953 Model Chambers Range that belonged to my Mother....


 
Hi Bob,

Did your Mom's 1953 stove have a sidearm hot water heater?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2008)

Morning Miss LyndaLou.....Yes the stove has a well in it...Left rear corner...The Stove was bought for my grandmother...1953 who used it all her life...then it belonged to my mother who used it for many years...I inherited it when my mother passed away in 2005. I had to sell the house,(my grandmother's/mother's) and chose to sell the stove to the new owners....Both were very hard decisions...The new owners love it!! So in a way a part of my mother & grandmother is still in the house....I would love to have a biscuit that my Grandmother cooked in that oven.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2008)

Not that I recall Bill......The stove was bought very soon by after my mother remarried in 1952....The new groom wanted to impress his new MIL...So 1953 is the year I think it was purchased...I wouldn't think any later than 1954


----------



## Leolady (May 26, 2008)

That is so sad lyndalou!


----------



## Leolady (Jun 13, 2008)

The movers have had my range in their storage for about a month, but did not tell me it arrived.

I had them uncrate it, and saw it for the very first time yesterday!

It is absolutely gorgeous!  I can not say enough about the renovation job they did on this range before they sold it to me!

It looks like a brand new appliance and just gleams at me.  The original price tag from the vintage appliance shop was on it.  

I paid 1/2 of the original asking price!  I could not be more pleased.  

If anyone would like to know about the renovator, I would be more than happy to recommend him.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 13, 2008)

Leolady said:


> The movers have had my range in their storage for about a month, but did not tell me it arrived.
> 
> I had them uncrate it, and saw it for the very first time yesterday!
> 
> ...


----------



## Leolady (Jun 13, 2008)

It looks like the picture posted on page 1.

Do you want new pictures?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


>


Is that you in the hamburger suit, Jeekinz?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 13, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Is that you in the hamburger suit, Jeekinz?


 
No, I'm the strapping young man on the right "pitchers".


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow! I'm impressed, Jeekinz! (He's the one I thought was hot!) But to stay on topic, he's right. The pictures make this thread awesome. When I get home, I'm going to take pics of the old appliances I have, although they are nothing as cool as the ones already pictured here.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 4, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Wow! I'm impressed, Jeekinz! (He's the one I thought was hot!) But to stay on topic, he's right. The pictures make this thread awesome. When I get home, I'm going to take pics of the old appliances I have, although they are nothing as cool as the ones already pictured here.


 
I am still waiting your photos Fisher's Mom!

I am pleased to say I finally paid off the mixer I bought for the church to use!

Presenting my new/vintage Hobart C-100 10qt mixer!


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 13, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> A 1953 Model Chambers Range that belonged to my Mother....


 

*turning green with envy*

Gawd, that stove is to die for!


----------



## Leolady (Dec 28, 2008)

Here you go Smoothseas!

http://www.swapace.com/items/17097/DOUBLE_OVEN_6_BURNER_GAS_RANGE/


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 28, 2008)

That range and sink are to die for (as is everything else but those caught my attention!)  Can't wait to see your finished kitchen.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you Elf!

I can't wait to see it either!  But right now I am just accumulating the pieces.  Then I will have to save to have them installed.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 28, 2008)

This will definitely be worth waiting for!


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 2, 2009)

My friend is remodeling her kitchen and is getting rid of her appliances.  Her stove looks identical to the Hobart in the picture, I'm sure it must be a Hobart.  Her house is an original Sears kit home.  If anyone is interested, I can get a picture and post it here, and I'll ask her what she's asking for selling it.  
I love vintage things also.  I have several pieces but most all of them are still in WA in storage.  My ex-sis-in-law passed me her old Sunbeam mixer, with all the attachments, haven't even got to use the thing yet but I'm looking forward to it someday.   I have old bowls and lots of paraphenalia stuff - just waiting for me to have my own kitchen.  I don't dare go to any yard sales or thrift stores or anything, I have almost NO willpower and would just feel guilty afterwards (as I was lovingly caressing my new item) haha.  So...I wait.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 2, 2009)

Post a photo!  Please!


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a 1940's stand mixer if anybody wants it.  Still works!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 2, 2009)

What kind?

Post photos!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is my mom's old toaster.







And Aunt Geneva's old microwave oven.






And a similiar butcher block table to the one I have in storage.






And I use aqua glass old jars and canning jars for canisters.  Like this one gallon one.






Here is my kitchen scale.






And here is the wrap dispenser I use for restaurant rolls of foil, plastic wrap, and parchment paper.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 2, 2009)

As a kid growing up we lived in several rentals and finally our own home and had some fine ranges like the Crown you display. They were the high end in their day and continued to perform excellently. Often all an old quality gas range needs is a professional cleaning of the rings and jets. Those who collect and restore such items have invested in quality appliances as well as preserving a bit of vanishing Americana.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 2, 2009)

I was tempted to buy this one on craigslist vintage gas stove/oven because I hate the cheapo stove I have right now but I am monts away from the kitchen job. I will start looking seriously when I am ready.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 2, 2009)

Robo410 said:


> Those who collect and restore such items have invested in quality appliances as well as preserving a bit of vanishing Americana.


 
Aw gee!  Thank you!


----------



## Phil (Jan 4, 2009)

*I cook on this....*

....1949 Roper range everyday.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 4, 2009)

Lovely stove Phil!


----------



## Phil (Jan 4, 2009)

*Thanks,*

Leolady. There are seven pilot lights on this baby. I cut all but one off 'cause it costs about forty a month to keep 'em on. Oooch!!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 4, 2009)

that reminds me of the stove in my folks kitchen growing up Phil. They kept it when they redid the kitchen because it was so great. Eventually the oven door broke and we couldnt find someone to fix it. Kept it propped closed for awhile then finally gave in and got a new stove... not the same.


----------



## Aria (Jan 4, 2009)

*Vintage is my MIDDLE name*

Love Vintage.  We own a 1967 Airstream  and a 1961 FAN Travel Trailers.
And our home is furnished with vintage.

Uncle Bob....what a beautiful kitchen.  The stove...to "die for".  I was looking for a 1930 Magic Chef.   Not to be found...yet.

I am going to try and post some Vintage things.   Love all vintage.  Braided/Looped rug made from old clothes.  Aria


----------



## Phil (Jan 4, 2009)

*And I'll bet...*



PanchoHambre said:


> that reminds me of the stove in my folks kitchen growing up Phil. They kept it when they redid the kitchen because it was so great. Eventually the oven door broke and we couldnt find someone to fix it. Kept it propped closed for awhile then finally gave in and got a new stove... not the same.


...that baby ended up in the stove junk yard and has been used for many parts for someone else. My broiler pilot light doesn't stay on, but works. The griddle has never been used. I'm tempted to make pancakes on it, but I just grab the iron skillet.


----------



## Aria (Jan 4, 2009)

*My old Butcher's Block*

This has been in our family and it is now in my kitchen....used daily.


----------



## Aria (Jan 4, 2009)

*We have an Old Fashioned Pantry*

Our old fashioned pantry has old jars, bottles, flour, sugar bins etc.  We built our house and included an Old Fashioned Pantry.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh Aria!  I love your butcher block.  Is it maple or oak?  What size is it?

I want a pantry too, but unless I am willing to give up a coat closet, it is not gonna happen.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 4, 2009)

You make braided rugs too!  So do I?

Here are a couple of mine.











I am going to make some for my kitchen to match the fabric I have chosen for curtains.  I have all the material, just have to get to work.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 8, 2009)

You could have knocked me over with a feather.  

I went to the church today to check out the mixer, and they had this really neat old working refrigerator!  It was just like the one we had in our kitchen when I was 5!  

It is a Montgomery Wards 1950's model and is white.  They told me they are getting rid of it and I could have it for free!  

It looks a lot like this one in the photo.  Next time I get a chance I will take a photo with my cell phone.


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow....I grew up with one like that, too........just like the one in your picture. It must've been new then, eh?


----------



## Leolady (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, it must have been a few years old cause mom and dad replaced in by the time I was 9.  

With my parents' sense of economy it must have lived out  its useful life.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the look sometimes of the vintage stuff, and if I were doing my entire kitchen vintage then yes it would fit. But, I am a huge fan of the titanium or brushed SS look with black trim, so that is the way I will be going.
All in all though some pretty cool stuff here, I especially had to browse over UB's stove, the butcher block, some of those 50's stove and fridges, and a neat cookie press! All very cool.


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 8, 2009)

Leolady said:


> Well, it must have been a few years old cause mom and dad replaced in by the time I was 9.
> 
> With my parents' sense of economy it must have lived out  its useful life.



Sorry...I meant the one in our kitchen must've been new.


----------



## Sarah09 (Jan 12, 2009)

I envy you guys, I love to have vintage stuffs on my kitchen..so sad I don't have any.:-(


----------



## Leolady (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Sarah!

Vintage stuff is usually cheaper than new stuff.  I have been collecting vintage stuff for over 30 years.  

You can do it!


----------



## Grillncook (Jan 15, 2009)

When I was cleaning out a work shed of our new home, I found a Lady Hibbard Dual Waffle Maker. These were manufactured during the depression for well to do ladies.  They weren't made for the everyday housewife and so, from what I understand they are quite rare, because they weren't affordable to everyone. It makes two separate 6" waffles. It's all original except one plug on the cord has been replaced. It still works or at least it gets hot, that's as far as I have tested it. Each waffle maker has a separate thermometer on the top and one doesn't work. It's chrome with very ornate engravings. It's really cool looking. The original bakelite is still intact but has browned with age and heat.

It was manufactured for the HBS Company in Chicago which is interesting because HBS later became Cotter and Co. which started the True Value Hardware chain.

I'm not quite sure what I'll do with it. Anyone interested ?


----------



## Janicejanice (Feb 2, 2009)

Also Vintage cooking appliances adds styles and aesthetic looks to our kitchen, I really prefer every kitchens to have vintage stuffs in it..


----------



## Leolady (Feb 9, 2009)

It is obvious I like vintage equipment.  I just posted photos of the things that followed me home from Ebay this week.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f8/second-hand-finds-47159-8.html


----------

